# Need your idea about these rims!!



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello all,

People please look at these rims and tell me one thing.. Will it look good on a 750li Black. Please let me know...


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Sorry how dumb of me*

Here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/22-B...43960QQitemZ8006458378QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

It only fits pirelli tires whcih run for 402 dollars a piece... And will it discontinue my warranty?


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Anybody gonna help????


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

They're ok. Look nice on a X5 but I dunno bout 750Li. I'd get some real bbs's and powder coat them because those ones look like they were pulled out in the center. But if you do get them, can I have your wheels?


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

For a price YES :thumbup: SOme one has already offered me 2150. If you can beat it sure why not!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

pwned said:


> Hello all,
> 
> People please look at these rims and tell me one thing.. Will it look good on a 750li Black. Please let me know...


No, they wont look good on a 750.


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

I am not a fan of black rims so IMO, NO


----------



## bergy10 (May 4, 2005)

19 or 20s are the best for the 7 series, so no.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Dreadful. :bigpimp: 

These wheels would go well with the spinning, pulsating, whistling, lit up exhaust pipes.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Alright thank u guys... I was so close to buying themmm


----------



## RicoSuave (Sep 28, 2005)

Why don't you ask what kind of shirt you should wear? Or food you should eat tomorrow. Rims like anything else is a matter of taste.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

RicoSuave said:


> Why don't you ask what kind of shirt you should wear? Or food you should eat tomorrow. Rims like anything else is a matter of taste.


Hey, RIco - we can still tell him if it will look like a pimp mobile, can't we? Now let's see his shirts and food lists! Bring 'em on.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

lol I'm 21. From all of your feedback. I guess that i won't purchae them.


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

pwned said:


> lol I'm 21. From all of your feedback. I guess that i won't purchae them.


bro go with what u want im a big fan of color match i have it on both my bimmers i actually have those wheels on my x5 but the real ones..if u want more ideas go to wheelsperformance.com and search through there bimmer gallary they built both of my cars.. good luck


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

pwned said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/22-B...43960QQitemZ8006458378QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> 
> It only fits pirelli tires whcih run for 402 dollars a piece... And will it discontinue my warranty?


Wow, they look like a$$ on that X5. 22" wheels on an X5?!  :thumbdwn:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Trailer park wheels dude,

Don't make a bimmer look like a chevy, bad, very bad


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Pimpass 745li. If i go for them ill post pics.


Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

pwned said:


> Thanks Pimpass 745li. If i go for them ill post pics.
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup:


While the day of Marshall McLuhan is long past, note the screen name of the person who liked these rims: :bigpimp: :bareass: What does that tell you?

If you want to look like a South Central bag man (or worse), get 'em!


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> While the day of Marshall McLuhan is long past, note the screen name of the person who liked these rims: :bigpimp: :bareass: What does that tell you?
> 
> If you want to look like a South Central bag man (or worse), get 'em!


That was by farrrrr the most educated and politically correct statement i think i have ever heard... did you stay up all night thinking of that one? :thumbup:

The day I find a bag boy, screw it a supermarket manager, that can spend 10K on wheels and another 10 on a body kit for his 90K car im selling my company and changing my career. By the looks of what you drive and your vehicle history, maybe you should think of doing the same. So ur telling me that AC Schnitzer, a multi-million dollar corporation producing some of the most reputable and recognized parts in the BMW aftermarket world was founded by a local supermarket bag boy? The proper fitment on an AC Schnitzer seven series is a 22x9 (front) and a 22x11 (rear)... Are you telling me that behind such a "dumb" and "tasteless" idea theres a bag man in a corner office somewhere in Germany? Please... i know ignorance is bliss, but keep your bullheaded opinions to yourself and to your STOCK 6 series... :bawling: :bawling: 

"I cant drive stock, it hurts my back".... how do you do it??

aint got that huh? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

pimpass745li said:


> That was by farrrrr the most educated and politically correct statement i think i have ever heard... did you stay up all night thinking of that one? :thumbup:
> 
> The day I find a bag boy, screw it a supermarket manager, that can spend 10K on wheels and another 10 on a body kit for his 90K car im selling my company and changing my career. By the looks of what you drive and your vehicle history, maybe you should think of doing the same. So ur telling me that AC Schnitzer, a multi-million dollar corporation producing some of the most reputable and recognized parts in the BMW aftermarket world was founded by a local supermarket bag boy? The proper fitment on an AC Schnitzer seven series is a 22x9 (front) and a 22x11 (rear)... Are you telling me that behind such a "dumb" and "tasteless" idea theres a bag man in a corner office somewhere in Germany? Please... i know ignorance is bliss, but keep your bullheaded opinions to yourself and to your STOCK 6 series... :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> ...


I guess I have to spell it out for you. Marshall McLuhan, whose catch phrase was "the medium is the message," also wrote that our names usually describe us and that we become what our names represent. (He came up with the long-forgotten phrase, "Your name is your numb.") What's your name again?

A "bag man" carries money for his pimp or is a pimp. A "bagger" stuffs food into plastic or paper bags at a supermarket. Most of the after-market wheels I've seen make the driver of the car look like an ass who is also a pimp. What's your name again?


----------

